# 26.5' - String gauge for low dropped tunings



## constepatdyak (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a Schecter Damien elite 7, and I plan to use it for drop A, B, C tunings. What gauges would I require as a general guideline? i still want to be able to solo and bend comfortably not just chug the lowest string.

This is my first time with a 7 string and on my six string guitar I am using 10-52 DADGBE tuning. I was looking at the Elixir baritone 13-68s. Are they good?

Thanks.


----------



## sear (Feb 1, 2013)

13-68 is probably too high for you. Doing lead work on 13s is NOT fun if you are doing more shred-happy stuff. I tried as much on a 6-string and I regretted it.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 2, 2013)

The 13-68 is a 6 string set no? Maybe wrong, I'm guessing. That would be great for the low 6 but you'll need a high of course. 

I suggest setting it up in drop A#. For your preference of a 52 D and a 10 E, you'll want something like 62 A# to a 9 high F. That will get quite a bit tighter than the 10 E when tuning it up to high G for drop C, though.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd probably just stick with a .010 set and see how you like that....


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got a 7 that's the exact same scale. For drop A, a set of 9-60 with feel the closet to what you're used to, but you best off with a 10-60 set to start with.


----------



## Oli (Feb 11, 2013)

If you wanna go for drop A, I suggest you buy .9 -.46s and add an extra .60 for the low A


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 11, 2013)

constepatdyak said:


> Hi guys, I have a Schecter Damien elite 7, and I plan to use it for drop A, B, C tunings. What gauges would I require as a general guideline? i still want to be able to solo and bend comfortably not just chug the lowest string.
> 
> This is my first time with a 7 string and on my six string guitar I am using 10-52 DADGBE tuning. I was looking at the Elixir baritone 13-68s. Are they good?
> 
> Thanks.



I would use a 64-66 for the low A, then a 9-44 for the rest of the strings.


----------



## germaug (Feb 11, 2013)

constepatdyak said:


> Hi guys, I have a Schecter Damien elite 7, and I plan to use it for drop A, B, C tunings. What gauges would I require as a general guideline? i still want to be able to solo and bend comfortably not just chug the lowest string.
> 
> This is my first time with a 7 string and on my six string guitar I am using 10-52 DADGBE tuning. I was looking at the Elixir baritone 13-68s. Are they good?
> 
> Thanks.



I have the same guitar and i use a 0.10 gauge in Drop G#... and its ok, very confourtable for me.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck finding some 30 _foot_ strings to fit your 26.5 _foot_ scale length guitar! 

In all seriousness, when you increase the scale length you increase the tension (assuming the same string gauage and tuning), so you will probably want to use slightly lighter gauage strings on a baritone than on your 6 string (assuming its a 25.5" scale length) in the same tuning. SP1N3SPL1TT3R and Oli seem to be on the right path with their 9-60 suggestion - its a good place to start, and you can tweak a bit from there to suit your needs.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, we'll pick just one tuning first. Then we can give you a decent idea. 

Example. 

A .13-.62 set in B Std. on a 6 string with a 25.5" scale is about the same as a .10-.46 in E. 

Now, that set can also be used as a high tension set in C Std. or a low tension set in A# Std. 

See what I'm getting at? So pick the tuning you'll use the most and we can find a versatile set based on that.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 11, 2013)

8 or 9-42 for the top strings since you might be up tuning them for C tuning, and a 56 for the low string, a kind of in between gauge. That's what would feel comfortable in my hands anywho.


----------



## DoubleEdgedSword333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Buy a set similar to .09, .12, .15, .25, .34, .46, .62 for F standard with low C. That should also work well all the way down to Drop A, if you like 10-52's in Drop D on a 25.5 scale. I very slightly lowered the tension on the 4th and 5th string because even on a hybrid set, they're unbalanced like crazy and can affect your playing slightly. Hope this helps, and happy string shredding buddy!


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 11, 2013)

Try D'Addario's Regular Light sevenstring set! That's what I used to use when I had a seven and it was pretty comfortable. Also the gauges aren't too heavy for lead work.


----------

